# cord lace boots - are yours falling apart?



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Call up Burton, they should send you some for free...As for buckled boots, what are you referring to?


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I bought the Ride Haze boots, that most have come to know as the lace breaker system... worst lacing system ever, but the boots are sooo effing comfortable that I couldn't get rid of them.

During my last trip to whistler they broke (again, after about 1/2 season) so I put regular laces on them...

good as gold now


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

damn....myself and a mate both just bought a pair or rulers


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Honestly, most laces shouldn't be breaking unless you're rubbing the edges of your board on it.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

boarderaholic said:


> Honestly, most laces shouldn't be breaking unless you're rubbing the edges of your board on it.


I don't know about that.

I snapped off the cord on a pair of Burton Moto's and a pair of the SL9's in the store. Brand new out of the box.

I didn't think I was really pulling on them either. All I could think of was "I'm screwed if this happens at the hill because there's no way I could ever thread an ordinary shoelace into the boot"


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, I meant for the most part. I had my old Emeralds just randomly fall apart as well.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

*Yeah*

The first time it happened, I thought it was just random. 2 minutes later, it happens again on another pair of brand new boots, I'm thinking design flaw.

I actually had just asked the sales guy helping me why Burton didn't put in the wire laces that are common on BOA systems. I was thinking that one nick on the exposed section of the nylon lace and boom....your day is over.

I had the same concerns about Ride's system, but was even more concerned about the plastic doo-hickey breaking at the top of the boot.

I'd gone thru 3 pairs of skate laces in my old boots because of breakage, so it was one of the few design things I knew to look for.

Too bad, because the Burton SL-9 was really comfortable. I just couldn't see a way to jury rig a fix to get thru the day if the lace broke. At least on traditional lace systems, I could take a lace from my snow boots if I had to.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks all.
for mine i think its the way it secures in its pinch system.
its spreading the wind on the cord.
they havent broke yet but they have a 6 inch section thats stripped down to it yellow strands inside the cord.

boarderaholic, yea i should try a phone call. i sent an e-mail but heard nothing.
i saw someone wearing what i thought were buckle boots for boards. (like ski boots)
although it was in the back of a truck with a mixed load of skiers/riders goin up the mountain so i aint sure if he was a rider. i havent seen buckles in stores but they seem like they would be tight.

thanks

lunch, dont sweat it their comfortable as hell i jus wish i would have been more careful from the start. jus be careful to fully unengage the cord before you pull it tight. 

i saw someone wearing what i thought was buckle boots for boards.
although it was in the back of a truck with a mixed load of skiers/riders goin up the mountain so i aint sure. i aint never seen buckles in stores but they seem like they would be tight.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

by lacing boots are you reffering to that quick zonal lacing that burton has? and if so are they not that good?
im looking at getting some new boots so would be good to know what to look out for. I got some Van Boas at the moment and like the Boa system but want something which i can vary the tightness between the foot of the boot and leg (upper and lower parts), and ive seen the zonal boas but they all seem real expensive.
does anyone have experience with northwaves system? http://www.northwave.it/2008_snow/world/northwave_tech.php


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I would say this about Burton boots from experience. I had Burton Ions which cost me around $280US at the time. They lasted me 3 seasons of hard riding (300+ days) before the speed lacing gave up the ghost and caused some pressure points. I bought some Burton Rulers maybe 2-3 months ago and after about 40-50 days on them the speed lacing ripped to shreds. The Rulers were very obviously MUCH lower quality than my Ions were right out of the box, in fact the first time I tried them on (ordered from Dogfunk which is a great company by the way) they speedlacing system made that infamous popping sound which means it took a shit before I even rode them. If you are going to buy Burton boots with the speedlace system make sure you spend some dough and get something in the range of the Ion or the SL-10 (I think). Personally if I can't afford Ions next round I'll probably get some Salomons. Another thing I must say is both pairs of boots fit me quite well which may be different for anyone else. The Ions had the outlast liners which were the shit, warm as hell and the Ions didn't pack out nearly as bad as the Rulers did.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

yea its the zonal upper lower kind NZ.
and thanks thats some helpful info mr


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

I've cut my laces a couple of times. sucks.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Just got my Salomon dialouges in exchange for the Rulers under warranty (dogfunk kicks ass!!!) and under fist impression they are a very high quality boot for the money. I have only ridden them in my living room so far (cmon snow!) but the fact they didn't break just tightening them down was a step up. The lacing system is similar but looking at it I can see that the design looks less prone to fail as it doesn't consist of nearly as much plastic and it doesn't have the little plastic runners built into the inside of the boot for the laces to slide through. The plastic parts the laces do run through are also made of a much heavier duty and thicker plastic which is actually riveted into the boot rather than sewn in as well. Don't get me wrong, high end burton boots with the speedlace system are good boots but If you don't have $300 to drop on boots go with something else or you will just be exchanging them within a few months. Another thing I like is that the salomon boots carry a 1 year warranty and the burtons I've had only carried for 6 months. I know it's just my feet but the dialogues are also a lot more comfortable than my rulers, although the IONS felt like butter on my feet, I just can't afford them at this time.


----------

